# Emergency surgery! :(



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I dropped off my V at the emergency hospital this morning  

She started puking yesterday morning and it seemed she had eaten something that she wasn't supposed to. It seemed like an ordinary event and we decided to wait it out to see how she progresses during the day. 

She puked 3-4 times yesterday, didn't eat at all, and was trying to avoid drinking water as much as possible. She seemed tired and lethargic but was doing her 'business' as usual so we weren't taking it as an emergency. She went to bed last night, slept well through most of the night, but got up at 4.30am this morning and came and lay down next to my bed, which is very unusual (she's never done this before). 

We got up with her, she puked again - 2 to 3 times, and was visibly in pain. She was shivering, was very uncomfortable and uneasy. Just wanted to lie down. 

Then, eventually, we decided to take her to the emergency clinic at around 5.30 this morning, as she was beginning to froth in the mouth and drool a little  

As of now she has been admitted in the hospital, and is on IV so as to avoid any dehydration. Her x-rays revealed some inflammation in the GI tract. The vet says she may have some sort of an obstruction in which case they may need to operate on her. They're waiting on their team to come in to make a final decision. 

I'm very scared about the surgery. I hope they don't have to cut her open. We're new to the Massachusetts area and don't have a regular vet here yet  so getting a quick second opinion is virtually ruled out at this point  

Does anyone have any experience regarding this surgery? Any suggestions, experiences, advise would be greatly appreciated. 

-Scared mum


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Take a deep breath... I know this is hard on you right now :'(

I do not have experience with GI surgery at all, but I have a 2 year old Great Dane who was hit by a car a little over a year ago. I understand how afraid and worried you are, but just take deep breaths and trust the surgeons that they will do what is best for your V girl. 

Religious or not religious, I do beleive there is a spirit looking down on our furry family members, and I will say a prayer for you today


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Shivangi* I am sorry to hear about your V., poor thing  I sent you earlier a PM before reading this. I'm sure she is in good hands and will be well taken care of. I'll keep my fingers crossed she recovers quickly. This must be so hard for you :'(

I am only familiar with the vets in Foxboro area. My sister takes her Scottie to Boston to the MSPCA Angell hospital http://www.mspca.org/vet-services/angell-boston/. It is a large pet hospital, and she loves it.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for your wishes... means a lot right now. My husband just left for an official trip and I am sitting at home imagining all sorts of scenarios where things can go wrong  I need to clear my head and wait patiently for the ultrasound results. 

Anete, thanks for your message! We dropped her off at TUFTS - its the only emergency clinic in the immediate neighborhood. We were waiting for regular vet clinics to open (usually by 8 or 9 am) but the frothing sort of threw us off balance. We didn't want to take any chances by delaying in case it was a case of poisoning. Will get to know more once the vet calls back with the results  

Fingers crossed :'(


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your dog.

Fingers crossed and thoughts are with you. Keep us posted.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear it Shivangi! Tufts is supposed to be excellent. I'll keep you and her in my thoughts.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's hard to find a better emergency care facility than one sponsored by Tufts. We have an excellent facility in Warwick RI, but I'd still pick Tufts if it were closer.
You're fortunate that Tufts was your closest hospital. She's in excellent hands.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

We are all thinking of you and your V. Please give us the good news when your V is back with you, healthy and happy.

Rh.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Shivangi, positve thoughts are coming your way. We are all hoping for a happy outcome for you and your Vizsla. Please keep us posted.


----------



## haefen (Jan 5, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for your girl 

For what it's worth, I've seen two dogs go through emergency surgery for the same reason and they both came out fine on the other side of it. Best wishes.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

She's back!! 

Just wanted to share the good news with all you lovely people  Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts... I'm sure all that positive energy had something to do with Imli getting better quickly! 

The vet decided to take a second set of x-rays instead of an ultrasound and was pleased with the pace of improvement Imli was making. So glad they didn't have to perform a surgery!! Needless to say, all plastic toys, flip flops, etc have been thrown out of the house and as of now, she's tucked in her blanket and catching up on all the lost sleep ;D

Who knew we'd be back to 'puppy-proofing' the house again after 2.5 years :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Imli is a lovely girl, and I'm so glad to hear she's doing so much better! Did the Vet give you any indication of exactly what she had eaten (or could he even tell)? 

Sometimes (most of the time) dogs don't have much sense about what might be a good thing to devour. Where I live, if there are a few consecutive days of rain, mushrooms sprout out in Willie's yard. I actually go out there and pick them, and put them in the garbage... just to be sure Willie won't eat them... because you never know! 

Hope Imli continues to improve.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yay! I am so happy Imli is doing better! What a scare though... 
And she's such a cutie!! 8) I hope she recovers quickly and is ready to bounce around again


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Good to here she is OK.

I have gone around the house making sure nothing is a potential for this kind of thing.

They grow so fast that before you know it they can get to places that you had not previously worried about.

I can imagine what you went through and I'm glad you did not have to deal with any surgery.

Cheers!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

What a relief to hear that Imli is back home! Thank you Shivangi for letting us know!

Rh.


----------

